# An apology to all



## Bogstandard (Mar 12, 2008)

To all the newbies that have only recently started on here this might be a little bit of a strange post and you will not understand it.

But to all the ones that knew me before, I send out a sincere apology.

I will just explain where I am coming from.

For the last four years I have been in constant pain from an injury that was sustained at work (not my fault). Not the sort of intermittent stuff, but the constant nagging type, that the only way to get rid of was to put me on mind numbing pain killers, which I would not take, so settled for a lesser type. It was like having continual toothache.

Coupled with this I am going thru a court case against my employers for their negligence in allowing me to be injured at work.

Also a senior member of my family was looking rather frail, and was causing great concern.

All this together turned me into a rather not nice person. The sort of person that would bite your head off if you just looked at him wrong.

I took it out on whoever I could, and regretfully this turned out to be a few members on this site.

To bring you up to speed.

The court case is progressing well, they are sending offers out of court.

My mother (90 years young) has stabilised and enjoying life a bit more.

My operation which I deemed a failure, has in fact a good outcome. The bonecutter that I saw yesterday explain my situation and he explained why the pain was still there, and it was what he expected. It seems this will be a two part thing, where my muscles have to be built up again after four years non use, to a stage where my bones are supported in the correct orientation to each other and so allow what he did to take effect (if only he had explained that in the beginning). He gave me an injection directly into the affected part to allow it to 'swing' a bit better, to allow me to go thru the pain that is to come while building up this part of my body again. I have been pain free for the last 24 hours, the first time in four years.

So I can now see light at the end of the tunnel, rather than being in pitch blackness.

All this is no excuse for what I did, and to all that it affected, I deeply apologise.

But please remember, I still have a few personal issues on here, but I will try to moderate my reactions to an acceptable level.

I am a nice person really, a few strokes and a pat on the head occasionally works wonders.

Sorry

John (bogstandard, Bogs, BS, grumpy old arsehole)


----------



## Andy_B (Mar 12, 2008)

John,

I'm a newbie here and have enjoyed reading your post and especially your little book. Hope your progress continues and you get rid of the pain.

Andy


----------



## Paolo (Mar 12, 2008)

John 
I'm with you...


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 12, 2008)

John, we all get "grumpy" and such at one time or another. Haven't been on this site for too long but from what I have seen you have no apologies to make. Enjoyed reading your little book and plan to make a stab at that engine sometime in the future. Everything will eventually work out just hang in there. And thank you for all the ideas and info I have gleaned off your posts.


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 12, 2008)

jonh we all have "those days" some are looooooooooger that others, as far as i'm concerned you have done no wrong.
i'm not looking for sympathy by saying this but i to am going through a personal hell right now.....anxiety attach's......not 
life threatening but still hell non the less.
glad to here you have some pain relief and very glad mom is doing better, give her a hug and a kiss from all of us.
take care my friend.

           chuck


----------



## SmoggyTurnip (Mar 12, 2008)

I have no idea what you are apologizing for. I have read tons of your post - you have contributed more to this board than most anyone. So keep it up. And I hope you get back in shape soon.


----------



## SmoggyTurnip (Mar 12, 2008)

BTW - I didn't know you had a book - where can I find it.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 12, 2008)

John:
It takes Guts to get up and make a public apology. Welcome back 
Tin


----------



## Circlip (Mar 12, 2008)

In all sincerity John,don't be so self deprecating, you've been a miserable b4stard on the other sites as well so why should this one be any different?? :big: :big: :big: nevertheless, best wishes and hope you're wing picks up soon.  Ian.


----------



## steamer (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi John,

I'm glad its starting to work it self out. I am sure I am not alone in saying I admire your work, your spirit, and your creativity. To this list we can also add Class.
Thanks for being concerned enough to share that with us.

Hang in there. 


Dave

PS.....what ya think of that transmission drawing I sent you?,,,,,


----------



## Bernd (Mar 12, 2008)

John,

As a relative newbie here, I came in on the very tailend of what transpired. I really don't think you need to apologize to the people you yelled at. Pain has a way of doing that. I saw that in my father in law. (May he rest in piece) If people can't see through that pain your suffering then shame on them. I think a simple explanation as you have given should suffice.

I'm glad your back and feeling better. I enjoy all of your posts. You are one of those rare people that can make diamonds out of glass with the simplest of tools. Keep up the great work. And give dear old mom a hug from us all and tell her we're thinking of her. 

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Mar 12, 2008)

It's very good to _*YOU*_ back John! 
Your skills as a model machinist, engineer and teacher are 
most certainly appreciated here.

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Mar 12, 2008)

Bogster
What'd I tell ya...LOL. Welcome back to the forum. Glad to hear you are on the mend. 

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 13, 2008)

Many thanks gents.

John, with a tear rolling down his cheek.


----------



## Bernd (Mar 13, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Many thanks gents.
> 
> John, with a tear rolling down his cheek.



And I thought is was a rain drop. 

Bernd


----------



## zeusrekning (Mar 13, 2008)

John , I also came in at the tailend so I don't know what all was said, but I am very impressed by the courage it took to appologize (needed or not). If only a few more people out there were as humble as you the world would be a better place. Steve explained to me about your surgery and injury. The work you were posting was by itself impressive , but to find out you were doing it in a very painfull state is mind blowing. 

Tim


----------

